# `/etc/adduser.conf',



## planet_fox (1. Dez. 2008)

jemand so nen fehler schon gehabt ?


```
adduser: Couldn't parse `/etc/adduser.conf', line 16099.
adduser: Couldn't parse `/etc/adduser.conf', line 16100.
adduser: Couldn't parse `/etc/adduser.conf', line 16101.
adduser: Couldn't parse `/etc/adduser.conf', line 16102.
adduser: Couldn't parse `/etc/adduser.conf', line 16103.
adduser: Couldn't parse `/etc/adduser.conf', line 16104.
adduser: Couldn't parse `/etc/adduser.conf', line 16105.
adduser: Couldn't parse `/etc/adduser.conf', line 16106.
adduser: Couldn't parse `/etc/adduser.conf', line 16107.
adduser: Couldn't parse `/etc/adduser.conf', line 16108.
adduser: Couldn't parse `/etc/adduser.conf', line 16109.
adduser: Couldn't parse `/etc/adduser.conf', line 16110.
adduser: Couldn't parse `/etc/adduser.conf', line 16111.
adduser: Couldn't parse `/etc/adduser.conf', line 16112.
adduser: Couldn't parse `/etc/adduser.conf', line 16113.
adduser: Couldn't parse `/etc/adduser.conf', line 16114.
adduser: Couldn't parse `/etc/adduser.conf', line 16115.
adduser: Couldn't parse `/etc/adduser.conf', line 16116.
adduser: Couldn't parse `/etc/adduser.conf', line 16117.
```


----------



## Till (1. Dez. 2008)

Welche Linux Distribution und Version?


----------



## planet_fox (1. Dez. 2008)

Debian etch


----------



## Till (1. Dez. 2008)

Ok, was steht denn in Deiner 
/etc/adduser.conf


----------



## planet_fox (1. Dez. 2008)

Ich spar mir die übersetzung ins deutsche 


```
&Ð6;¡^¢bx
¸.7vé|ÞÐp·xt6æïkk*èÌw¾æ$"ãNó;Ü;dïuÃÝcäíÕé 4ÖÇyÔÜÁÜøx6S¾PxfdsùnRÐ2¥{qIrgZ* *4ÞÀX¢ß29#qC.ß6>¡5Èv7v{1ê0iË_ÜýÍÁnó
´éÏluAÈËU:êq|Î÷¡±Ñ£ M6ÔRI__eÿUÃ¤{{9õ/5ËÉÉøõt}
¦Àv>ÙFÞª¶@IóÀ'Õ                              [ÉÛ
.o¿ªöÄ¸gg´6GÌèÒ;°25SJ¦FÄÃæ

²ô¶pÇ>2*°KSÒL$gÐÒÛá1!HeBÜ80×¹LÆ²±|1 §ÑÑ;<tlô;
ÛSÄ:C'w¡)$?o,Ù_                              1¼e
               éGjöÿôÿwN§~ÜýÑãïä¸Þ_¡BÐ=áZ"®é5ÊìSk"3¡¤¯
ÞÖ~c5wAåp¤tB                                          ÑÅÁïC×HÛö´!nßT~-6Í»yV
ôÉ6xô¹½±¿®D1¥5 Oòtú*ÇWü¤{¼
HðäñÑº
ÍêçrhÏO8¶[À¹\O*ä¤¢ÑRÎYÀ³3ý
®¸ý~ÛùõË3g7ÎúÖ+Î÷º7lÞ&¹Û@vÏ\¾-?Tùôü7wÔ             ª¸=¬Q^ê°´òi¤¤bÖ"±
ÊÛPê³Ã1)â)Piã                         þÔA«#º7·¹ïñc÷
Â]oõ~ãzk
        «F

          =Ö×ÄzwZø\ÝÍúÛ7ùþ
qæ½úC}Ö¿µÇoìÖ}ý:ëº[:õÃ§° üý´Æ~
y8®~öµñ¿n3óÅÛ>Ñ¿æü¡vñÃñ>&H/°íl{yTDOD}Ñ"¹R6_]Îtö8þÕã2Q3þÝß÷r¯ÁCäw q¾'æ¯]Xd_ÁOï·Û1~ÞO^7*þæ÷·âÙ»\bØ\
O¦Ð×¥øq{yOÒýF^Ë»±µ"AKÁþaÐ)øT                       oÜMï¤èû>L Ðì9|yâÉÐë3uVtl
                            O}º<áì÷r<ßðÇ´ýXå¿Ùcô_êM                        ÄÕ¹Î±O#£<.
     |ï»íì{Î«¶»N×ÝÀØx«7giYûõ¸î
                              ?HýG9Ç8ÓÎ)å íMxlüÚ¬¨PÚ}l¤¹È8õ¸üXxâ
ói`îsÊrnv»µï7§9ôögëÞ¶Üm#ÌûË~q°UVB3
                                  ^mÇ¦1kô8ï»KmÝÿa:µ¼Üê:lf¼ßûóï»gò;ßË
¶{ÞÉ³Ç*/Å ÔØïíÉkáM{ruj+ªüf
<e
       {`kö                                                            rð8·µãw}ô¦zÞÿ½.PWè¢ýEQ Ä[¥#ï½ø¾>8[e.ÿu&Æ½Wævá^/y¢#9Xò½ÚÃ&u?PÀ`½Ië÷¯YÖmqµÅô¿ã>S»²
}ï\ÛFöm-¼MºÍ»ìöÆus
ÓÉï¥Íml@É(ïB§dJq#Åû§»3
ó^ ××·i[©7R¼þ×[jèKú-¹áñnw5T¯A. MýfÛ\Ï`¾Æò=¯ß÷ÛkNºÊsü¯Ñ§Ímf±õsl3¦½Ì¹È<Â_µFñ(ðoÂd=ú}IuÈë±ÅÑ«õ]êÎ¡=Kvè?,Øu)ì
                         ¡üÎÿgÃrjò:\è¿aêÌ½5s¬Í
ã$çý)?¡jû¢s#è¨îPú½\7@Cþ¬¸Õ
                          «ù"%$¼AòÌ`>»áº©U5Å ¥ÌÊÓóQ@1}¡n6º_Z5×Y`D!©ÍüÉ:×³Y!A`vµ²0í$2<¥U5Ø!ta%
m³æ/Á
eì¢øò]]@¼>Pz?UC
```


----------



## Till (1. Dez. 2008)

Hi,

die Datei ist defekt. Ersetzt sie mal durch eine Datei mit folgendem Inhalt:


```
# /etc/adduser.conf: `adduser' configuration.
# See adduser(8) and adduser.conf(5) for full documentation.

# The DSHELL variable specifies the default login shell on your
# system.
DSHELL=/bin/bash

# The DHOME variable specifies the directory containing users' home
# directories.
DHOME=/home

# If GROUPHOMES is "yes", then the home directories will be created as
# /home/groupname/user.
GROUPHOMES=no

# If LETTERHOMES is "yes", then the created home directories will have
# an extra directory - the first letter of the user name. For example:
# /home/u/user.
LETTERHOMES=no

# The SKEL variable specifies the directory containing "skeletal" user
# files; in other words, files such as a sample .profile that will be
# copied to the new user's home directory when it is created.
SKEL=/etc/skel

# FIRST_SYSTEM_[GU]ID to LAST_SYSTEM_[GU]ID inclusive is the range for UIDs
# for dynamically allocated administrative and system accounts/groups.
# Please note that system software, such as the users allocated by the base-passwd
# package, may assume that UIDs less than 100 are unallocated.
FIRST_SYSTEM_UID=100
LAST_SYSTEM_UID=999

# FIRST_[GU]ID to LAST_[GU]ID inclusive is the range of UIDs of dynamically
# allocated user accounts/groups.
FIRST_UID=1000
LAST_UID=29999

# The USERGROUPS variable can be either "yes" or "no".  If "yes" each
# created user will be given their own group to use as a default.  If
# "no", each created user will be placed in the group whose gid is
# USERS_GID (see below).
USERGROUPS=yes

# If USERGROUPS is "no", then USERS_GID should be the GID of the group
# `users' (or the equivalent group) on your system.
USERS_GID=100

# If DIR_MODE is set, directories will be created with the specified
# mode. Otherwise the default mode 0755 will be used.
DIR_MODE=0755

# If SETGID_HOME is "yes" home directories for users with their own
# group the setgid bit will be set. This was the default for
# versions << 3.13 of adduser. Because it has some bad side effects we
# no longer do this per default. If you want it nevertheless you can
# still set it here.
SETGID_HOME=no

# If QUOTAUSER is set, a default quota will be set from that user with
# `edquota -p QUOTAUSER newuser'
QUOTAUSER=""

# If SKEL_IGNORE_REGEX is set, adduser will ignore files matching this
# regular expression when creating a new home directory
SKEL_IGNORE_REGEX="dpkg-(old|new|dist)"

# Set this if you want the --add_extra_groups option to adduser to add
# new users to other groups.
# This is the list of groups that new non-system users will be added to
# Default:
#EXTRA_GROUPS="dialout cdrom floppy audio src video lp src users"

# If ADD_EXTRA_GROUPS is set to something non-zero, the EXTRA_GROUPS
# option above will be default behavior for adding new, non-system users
#ADD_EXTRA_GROUPS=1
```


----------



## planet_fox (1. Dez. 2008)

schiesst mir nix

quasi touch adduser.conf.dev dann tm adduser.conf ,
mv adduser.conf.dev adduser.conf


----------



## Till (2. Dez. 2008)

Da gibt es viele Möglichkeiten. Ich würde einfach Folgendes machen:

mv /etc/adduser.conf /etc/adduser.conf.defekt
vi /etc/adduser.conf

und dann den Inhalt reinkopieren. Oder Du nimmst ein Programm wie winscp.


----------

